# found a solution - canning homemade food :)



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

So I was at my sister's today and we were talking about Grace and the food issue - how I need some easy to make food for her for when I start my new treatment - as I may have some bad days.

She said I should can (jar) Grace's food!

So my sister is going to come over and help do that... I'm going to get a month's worth of jars... Get enough ingredients for 1 month of food.... 

We will can/jar the veggies and grain portion.

I will make and freeze the protein portions (as I don't trust my abilities to can fish LOL)

I know people can chicken noodle soup - so anyone who uses chicken in their home cooking - you could easily can the whole meal!

I'm so excited :chili: I'm going to make 3-4 different veggie and grain mixtures for variety. And one for "tummy troubles" with pumpkin, oats, ginger, and cinnamon.

All I have to do is freeze protein portions!

Will let you all know how it goes - will probably not happen until next week


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

Way back when, I was younger, lived up north and had a huge garden, I canned everything. And made sauces, jellies, if it grew in SW Ohio, I canned it or froze it. It was time consuming, but oh so worth it. Yum!


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Yeah... my sister does her own baby foods. So she has all the stuff needed... I just have to supply the jars and lids 

She says it will be a one day canning marathon, but if it works, we could do it twice a month and build up a supply - canning lasts about 1 year. So that would be nice.

Here is a link about canning homemade dog food:

Canning Pet Food | eHow.com


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

When I homecooked for Lady I used ice cube trays to freeze pre-measured portions for her food. All I had to do was defrost them and add the fresh foods (cottage cheese and hard cooked egg).


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Yeah, freezing works well.

Grace won't eat it once frozen though. So we are going to try canning. Gus will eat anything. So even if Grace doesn't like the canned/jarred that I make, Gus can eat it.



I've actually found a few blogs with recipes - seems many people can/jar their own homemade dog food!


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Tori, you are amazing! This is going to be so good for Grace.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Thanks  I'm so excited to try it!!! LOL


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

I love this idea!


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

You know, I never really thought about canning your own dog food for those that homecook. I love it! And, since Gus will eat it if Grace won't, there is no risk involved in wasting ingredients. Heck, I might even eat it! LOL!

Your sister is right, you will have to have a "canning day" but those days are actually fun! I want to buy canning equipment to use next year. My mother-in-law does green beans from the garden (but she refuses to can salt-free ones which is why I want my own setup), raspberry jam from the garden, and this year I think she canned carrots & peaches but she purchased the produce for that. My mom used to can peaches and I loooooved them so much!

PS: This is unrelated to Tori's canning, but can I can peaches & pears without adding sugar?...maybe just in water? Or do I need to add at least a little juice or something?

Tori, let us know how it turns out!


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

My sister makes babyfood for my nephews - no added sugar. Only water for any blending.

You have to make sure you are canning with some acid (fruit has plenty of acid)... Still reading on this. My sister knows more.

But veggies and fruits are the easiest.... and they have a lot of user-friendly canning "kits" now that I'm sure explain it well 

I'm going to start with just canning the veggies and grain portion. Then work up to doing the whole thing.

With meats you have to use a pressure cooker...and though we have one, I don't know if I have the patience to do 6 jars every 3 hours.... so will stick with easiest first... veggies and grains canned, protein frozen


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

How do you keep it from getting freezer burn? Canning is a wonderful idea!


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

When I freeze things for myself I either use special freezer containers, or I use ziplocks, make sure to get out as much air as possible (they have zip lock vacuum bags now) and then I put the serving bags into another bag (so double bag).... 

I know many put it into ice cube trays - I do that with cottage cheese. Freeze it, then double bag it.


----------

